# Thanh Hải Châu chuyên bán & thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất lớn cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp



## haichaukindoanh (29 Tháng ba 2021)

Khi nói đến nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp chắc chắn ai ai cũng biết đến nó là nơi có không gian rộng lớn và chứa nhiều máy móc, thiết bị đồng thời sẽ là nơi chứa rất nhiều người nó sẽ tỏa ra nhiệt dộ cao làm không khí trở nên ngột ngạt , khó chịu. Chính vì thế qua bài viết này Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất lớn dành cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp hiện nay.








► Tham khảo 1 số dòng Máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất lớn model mới nhất cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp hiện Thanh Hải Châu đang cung cấp :

1.Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin




- FVGR200PV1 - Công suất 8 hp
- FVGR250PV1 - Công suất 10 hp
- FVPR250PY1 - Công suất 10 hp ( tủ đứng nối ống gió )
- FVPR400PY1 - Công suất 15 hp ( tủ đứng nối ống gió )
- FVPR500PY1 - Công suất 20 hp ( tủ đứng nối ống gió )

2.Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG




- APNQ100LFA0 - Công suất 10 hp
- APNQ150LNA0 - Công suất 15 hp
- APNQ200LNA0 - Công suất 20 hp

3.Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech

RS300‑QA‑A - Công suất 30 hp
RS100‑QA‑A - Công suất 10 hp
RS150‑QA‑A - Công suất 15 hp
RS100/RC100‑L1A - Công suất 10 hp

4. Máy lạnh tủ đứng SUMIKURA




APF/APO-960 - Công suất 10 hp

5. Máy lạnh tủ đứng NAGAKAWA




NP–C100DL - Công suất 10 hp

(Click vào từng model máy để xem chi tiết sản phẩm)


Khách hàng cần* lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ *vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp *Hotline : 0911 260 247 – Mr.Luân* để được tư vấn miễn phí nhanh nhất nhé  !
*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng :* infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm : 02822007099 – 096.2829.308
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*


----------



## Nhabep9x (29 Tháng ba 2021)

Tôi trước cũng mua và dùng rất tốt.


----------

